# 3 not-so-blind mice :)



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd like to introduce my 3 newest mice Snap, Crackle & Pop! 
POP:
























Crackle:








and terrible pics of Snap:


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

hehe thats what I call our 3 mice!! I love the first pic!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are looking nice


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're really sweet, love the pics too!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Bright eyes, shiney coat.......very healthy looking  
Cute too!
xx


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awww, so cute! Congrats on your new little guys!


----------

